# What bit to use for box joints



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have made a jig like the oak park jigs for making box joints. What type of bit should I be using and at what speed should it run? I am using a 1/4 inch straight bit and it doesn't seem to work to well. Thanks for any help. Gumball


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The spiral bits seem to work best. You can run 1/4" bit at full speed.
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-B45-&product=45-106


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

What type of problem are you having? What size material? Type of router? More info. Try using a 1/2" bit.


----------



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

It seems to me that I have to use to much pressure to run the bit through. I am using it on Pine stock. I have tried both 3/4" and 1/4" stock. I seem to break the previous pin on occaision as the bit goes through. Also, I have excessive tearout. The router is a B&D 1.5 h.p. running at 25000 rpm. I have tried several bits, all new from ACE. Thanks, Gumball.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A 1/4" up spiral at full speed but use a backer board, I use 1/8" MDF to prevent breakout.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi John: I suspect that the bits you are buying from Ace Hardware are steel bits.
Steel bis dull very quickly. I would suggest that you try carbide spiral bits, and use a push block to push the material through. The spiral as well as straight bits, can be run at max. speed. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John... +1 on carbide bits. If the wood is breaking (or tearing out), put a second (scrap) board behind the first one so it gets the abuse.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

My money is on pine tar build up. 
Soak your bits in some simple green and I bet you'll have better luck if they aren't truly dulled out yet.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's possible too, Duane. Clean your bits as often as necessary if they get a lot of build-up and are overheating. Buildup is often the death knell for bits..


----------



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello All,

I changed to another router table with a 32000 rpm 2 hp router. Problem solved. I will get some carbide bits, that is a good idea. Thanks to all. Gumball


----------



## cts (Nov 25, 2008)

The suggestion for "simple green" just helped me with some other issues with bit build-up. Thank you!


----------

